# Take 5 Minutes for a Smile :)



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

We are all working really hard and I thought a Smile Page might be in order. Just taking 5 minutes to post some pics to help us smile! 








The boys being boys!








Will in his favorite cozy spot ... his toy box! :blink:








The boys! Dirty, sleepy and totally cuddling with their Dad. Oh and yes Wilson had a lot to say lol!:innocent:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

These pictures are a couple of years old but who wouldn't smile when you have a helper like this :thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Bridget your boys are adorable!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Awwwwwe thank you! I love these crazy guys! If we precious Pipper is available to train my guys to do laundry....that would be AWESOME! lol.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwww, these pictures are so so adorable and definately bring a smile on everyone's face in this hard time...! 

So here are my girls, hope you enjoy seeing them!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am LOVIN' all the pictures. Thank you ladies, for lightening the load! Who could not smile at those guys! I love all our maltese kids.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just too cute. Here are Belle and Petey.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Sweethearts! You are both looking beautiful. Your Pops is doing a great job! I hope I meet you this summer. xoxo


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Love seeing all the pictures of the fluffs. Bridget, thank you for starting this thread. I think everyone needs something to smile about.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is always willing to help bring a smile.....


Like the time she did her hair all by herself









...and when she was deciding which Halloween costume to wear









Oh, and the time she stole everyone's treats..and was incognito..


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*More smiles!*

What adorable fur kids everyone has!
This is Baby helping me to
choose between tile yesterday!:wub:
_________________________
*************************


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is from Tessa's Koi Pond Adventure about 6 years ago! Still brings a smile to my face!Save​


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi, oldies but some of my favs


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I needed a spirit boost and so I just looked through this thread. Oh these babies are such blessings! Their little smiles and silly adventures lighten my soul! 










This was our sweet Bella Girl. Miss her so much!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

All your babies are so precious and lighten up our lives!

Thanks for this wonderful upcheering idea, Bridget! 

Unfortunately I can't see your posted picture, the link seems not to work properly.

Hugs,


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's the picture of Bella. Miss her so much!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Maglily said:


> Jodi, oldies but some of my favs



Brenda, 
Where on earth did you get this adorable snowsuit for your adorable little fluff ball? It fits perfectly! Looks so warm & happy playing in snow! Coincidentally we are having snow here today in New Jersey but Baby won't be playing in it though.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Brenda,
> Where on earth did you get this adorable snowsuit for your adorable little fluff ball? It fits perfectly! Looks so warm & happy playing in snow! Coincidentally we are having snow here today in New Jersey but Baby won't be playing in it though.


Hi Sandy thank you! that's actually a velour jogging suit underneath - my sister got it locally so either a pet store or Walmart is likely and the red jacket is one you can get almost at any pet store. I've seen them here often. It has lasted since he was about 1 or 2 years old. I just replaced the fuzzy part of the Velcro.

He has a 2 piece snow suit which is really adorable I will post that later. It has bibbed snow pants LOL. I think he looks adorable in the pants alone.


----------

